# Starter kit for V60



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

I'd quite like a reasonable coffee set up at home - my main espresso set up is at work. So I was looking at a V60 setup. I don't want to go too mad with expensive grinders etc (well, not yet anyway!), so was wondering if this set up is a good choice... https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-v60-bundle.html ?

Is the grinder in that set up OK or is there a better option for not a huge amount of money? I'm also going to need a pour over kettle as well I suppose.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

I think somebody is having a bad day at work at Coffee Hit:



> Magento supports PHP 7.0.2, 7.0.4, and 7.0.6 or later. Please read Magento System Requirements.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I couldn't open the link. How about Foundry, you could nab some beans with your order









https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/brew-gear


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavTee said:


> I'd quite like a reasonable coffee set up at home - my main espresso set up is at work. So I was looking at a V60 setup. I don't want to go too mad with expensive grinders etc (well, not yet anyway!), so was wondering if this set up is a good choice... https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-v60-bundle.html ?
> 
> Is the grinder in that set up OK or is there a better option for not a huge amount of money? I'm also going to need a pour over kettle as well I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for any advice


What's the grinder, Hario Slim? I so, you'd need to spend several times the price to get a noticeably better grinder.

Yes, you'll need a pourover kettle & scales.


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

It looks like the Coffee Hit website has gone down









I could actually go into Foundry - I'm in Sheffield!



MildredM said:


> I couldn't open the link. How about Foundry, you could nab some beans with your order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't think it is a Hario Slim - I can't look back 'cause the website's stopped working! I'll have a look at the Slim thanks.



MWJB said:


> What's the grinder, Hario Slim? I so, you'd need to spend several times the price to get a noticeably better grinder.
> 
> Yes, you'll need a pourover kettle & scales.


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello,

We have a good value kit at Dog and Hat. Its the Hario Skerton Plus mill that we have, slightly stronger than the previous models - I will also throw in a bag of coffee if you purchase.

https://dogandhat.co.uk/collections/brew-kit

Thanks

Su


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavTee said:


> I don't think it is a Hario Slim - I can't look back 'cause the website's stopped working! I'll have a look at the Slim thanks.


I'm not recommending the Slim (or otherwise) specifically, just saying that if it is a Slim, Porlex, Rhinowares it's OK.

Just assumed, possibly wrongly, that a Slim would be part of a "Hario bundle".


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

DavTee said:


> It looks like the Coffee Hit website has gone down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are near Foundry on the 22nd April Cupper joe is doing a manual brewing workshop £35- It maybe you can get your hands on some of the equipment before you buy.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/products/coffee-event-with-cupper-joe


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

DavTee said:


> It looks like the Coffee Hit website has gone down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spend a lot of time in Sheffield, foundry are brilliant, both the coffee and people.

You won't regret it.


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

I actually went to the Espresso class last weekend at Foundry, it was absolutely brilliant and it's a lovely place (with lovely coffee!). Must say, I'm quite tempted by the Cupper Joe morning.



Benjijames28 said:


> I spend a lot of time in Sheffield, foundry are brilliant, both the coffee and people.
> 
> You won't regret it.


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

DavTee said:


> I actually went to the Espresso class last weekend at Foundry, it was absolutely brilliant and it's a lovely place (with lovely coffee!). Must say, I'm quite tempted by the Cupper Joe morning.


+1 for Foundry. Great place


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MWJB said:


> What's the grinder, Hario Slim? I so, you'd need to spend several times the price to get a noticeably better grinder.
> 
> Yes, you'll need a pourover kettle & scales.


Site's back up







it's the rhino hand grinder.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

sorry to jump on, I got on order a hario v60 02 red plastic coffee dripper. For work to try something better. Would I be better off using my cafflano to grind or take some more coarsely ground stuff from home? only be in morning usually and in work there is loads of bags of filter grind coffee to use if need be!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I think the usual adage of grind as freshly as possible applies - get yourself a hand grinder


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rob177palmer said:


> I think the usual adage of grind as freshly as possible applies - get yourself a hand grinder


Doesn't the Cafflano have a grinder?

@lee1980 use a grinder that you can dedicate to the V60 and your regular brew size. Get a gooseneck kettle if you don't have one yet.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Doesn't the Cafflano have a grinder?
> 
> @lee1980 use a grinder that you can dedicate to the V60 and your regular brew size. Get a gooseneck kettle if you don't have one yet.


Yeah it does, will use that to grind own and the filter coffee they have in work for the large drip brewer machine. At least with V60 I can make my own as strong as I like!

second use in work with bagged filter coffee and it certainly works well, better than the filter in the cafflano!


----------

